# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Helppp

## dolfijnjorien

Hey hoi,

Ik zit met een probleem en weet eigenlijk niet precies wat ik ermee moet. Ik heb de laatste (heel veel) maanden last van urine verlies. Alleen niet bij het hoesten, lachen of niezen. Maar gewoon als je staat en loopt :Frown:  Alleen ik weet niet wat ik ermee moet want wil echt niet naar de huisarts toe.... Iemand miss een andere oplossing :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Jorien,
He vervelend zeg dat je urine verliest op ongewenste momenten!
Kan verschillende oorzaken hebben; verzwakte of beschadigde bekkenbodemspieren, overgewicht, diabetes en andere ziekten en sommige medicatie.
Als het begonnen is bij gebruik andere of nieuwe medicatie kan het zijn dat je een andere dosis of andere medicatie nodig bent.
Als het ligt aan verzwakte spieren kan je bepaalde oefeningen doen om de spieren te versterken, meer daarover lees je hier.
Hopelijk helpen de oefeningen, sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey hoi, 

Ja this ook erg vervelend vooral omdat je er neits aan kan doen. Maar ik heb geen nieuwe medicijnen gekregen of wat dan ook...... Slik dat ook niet gelukkig :Big Grin:  Maar van mijn moeder moet ik er mee heen nar de huuisarts gaan, en nu moet ik er morgen zowiezo heen omdat ik al een paar week uitslag heb, mar nu is het bijna over en zie je alleen nog maar van die wondjes dus misschien bel ik ook nnog wel de afspraak af...... Allen van me mam moet ik dan morgen gaan zeggen dat ik dus last heb van die urine verlies, en ik ben ook al bij een mensendieck therapie gweest om die spieren te trainen maar dat helpt niet echt en dit gaat al een jaar zo :Frown:  Maar ik durf niet naar de huisarts omdat ik bag ben voor zo'n inwendige onderzoek....Maar stel dat ik morgen nou wel heen ga, zou ik het dan ook krijgen zo'n inwendige onderzoek of zou hij zeggen van ach ga eerst maar naar de fysio

Alvast bedankt! Hoop dat je er ook wat van snapt

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Jorien,

Ik kan me voorstellen dat je liever geen inwendig onderzoek hebt!
Als je inlegkruisjes of iets dergelijks gebruikt zou de uitslag daarvan kunnen komen...
Wel vervelend dat je al zolang last ervan hebt en dat de oefeningen bij de mensendieck therapie niet echt helpen  :Frown: 
Als je het eng vind kan je je moeder of iemand anders meenemen naar de huisarts, want ik zou hier toch echt niet mee blijven rondlopen als ik jou was... ookal is zo'n onderzoek eng, het is wel beter als je weet waardoor het komt zodat je er iets aan kan doen.
Veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## dotito

Mijn Gynaecoloog heeft in de tijd gezegd dat maandverbanden/inlegkruisjes met geurtjes heel slecht zijn, je kan er nl uitslag van krijgen. Wou dit gewoon even melden ter informatie.

----------


## christel1

Jorien, 8 jaar geleden had ik hetzelfde probleem. Hoesten, niezen, overgeven, lachen het vloog er langs onder uit.... Ik heb op je profiel gezien dat je nog heel jong bent... en je bent een meid, dus misschien heb je nog een kinderwens (dat weet ik dus niet).... moest ik jou zijn ik vroeg aan de HA een doorverwijzing naar de uroloog, ja hij/zij zal je inwendig onderzoeken maar dat valt echt mee. Ze zullen je kunnen zeggen of het nut heeft om bekkenbodemoefeningen te doen of dat een operatie de enige optie is (dit was bij mij het geval), maar dan mag je wel niet meer zwanger worden want dan heeft een operatie geen nut. Ik was 39 en had dus geen kinderwens meer en ben geopereerd met succes, geen lekje meer gehad want het is heel vervelend, ik had altijd andere kledij mee als ik ergens naartoe moest, altijd maandverband in, een heel gedoe. Je mag me altijd een PM sturen als je meer wil weten over hoe zo'n operatie gebeurd. 
Groetjes

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Heyy hoi, 

@ Luuss Die uitslag heb ik op mijn pols dus zal daar wel neit van komen. Meestal gebruik ik gewoon zo'n Tena inlegkruisje ofzo. Maar nee echt zo'n inwendig onderzoek lijkt me 3-4 x niets :Frown:  Wat dat aangaat kan ik soms best wel een watje zijn, wel heel lang rondlopen met klachten maar er niets aan doen....... Maar ik ben toen idd wel bij een mensendieck therapie geweest, en heb ik die spieren ook getraint nouja er mee bezig geweest, dus misschien moet ik ook wel naar die vrouw terug gaan. Maar this gewoon heel klote als het allemaal niet gaat zoals het gaat. En bij de huisarts ben ik bang dat die man toch al direct roept ach this stress, dat roept hij nl altijd. 

@ Dotito Ja dat heb ik idd ook gehoord. Maar volgens mij is die van Tena wel betrouwbaar! Heb der in ieder geval nooit last van ofzo.

@ Christel1 Het klopt ik ben ook nog jong ben nog maar 17, en misschien heb ik wel een kinderwens, de laatste tijden denk ik er steeeds meer aan dat ik geen kinderen van mijzelf wil. Maar dat zeg ik nu wie weet hoe ik over 5 jaar er over denk. Maar ik denk ook niet dat ik zomaar zo'n operatie krijg ook mede omdat ik nong maar 17 ben. Maar vind gewoon een raar idee als je daar mee naar de huisarts gaat, oke der komen natuurlijk meer mensen met zulke klachten maar toch.......

Moet morgen eerst toch voor die uitslag op me pols nar de huisarts toe, als ik de moed kan vinden misschien vertel ik het dan ook nog wel en anders nej naja dan pech, of dat z'n goed besluit is denk ikniet maar toch.............

Liefs,

----------


## christel1

@Jorien, een huisarts zal je echt niet kunnen helpen, zeker niet als je al bekkenbodemspier training gehad hebt. Het beste is echt wel een uroloog raadplegen, ik heb er ook een tijd mee rondgelopen maar zo'n situatie is echt onhoudbaar. De meeste vrouwen durven daar niet mee naar boven komen terwijl ze perfect kunnen geholpen worden en de operatie is 2 keer niks, 1 nachtje hospitaal en 3 weken geen sex.... en epidurale verdoving, geen narcose of roesje, op de site die luus aangaf staat het goed beschreven, je moet eens kijken bij operatie, bij mij is het gedaan met een tvt strip en heel goed gelukt, ik was de uroloog zijn jongste patiënte, zijn oudste was er in de 80....

----------


## Oki07

Mijn moeder heeft geleerd om haar spieren te trainen. Volgens mij bij een fysiotherapeut. Ze heeft nergens meer last van. 
Ik weet niet of je een mannelijke of vrouwelijke huisarts hebt? Wat je ook kunt doen is een telefonisch consult vragen. Ik heb dat regelmatig gehad. Ik maakte een afspraak met de addistente en zij belde mij dan tussen 12:00 en 13:30 terug. Dan kun je het bespreken zonder dat er meteen een inwendig onderzoek wordt gedaan. Misschien kun je dan een doorverwijzing krijgen. Zo'n inwendig onderzoek is natuurlijk geen fun, maar ook weer zo voorbij. Je bent te jong om hier nu mee te blijven lopen. Succes!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hoi hoi, 

Nou heb vandaag de moed gevonden om et aan de huisarts te vertellen :Big Grin:  Van hem ( heb een mannelijke huisarts) moest ik eerst een urine onderzoek laten doen. Dat heb ik inmiddels gedaan, moest gewoon urine inleverren en meer niet. Daar kwam niets uit.

En hij had gezegt dat wanneer er niets uit deze onderzoek kwam ik naar de bekkenbodemfysio moet. Dus daar ga ik morgen achteraan bellen. Maar goed ik ben ook al eens een keer dor een bekkenbodemfysio behandeld dus ik zie er niet echtt de nut van in dat ik er weer heen moet. :Confused: 

Maar als dit niet helpt moet ik naar de gynocoloog toe. Dus we zullen het afwachten..... :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## christel1

Meid, moest je in België wonen ik nam je gelijk mee naar mijn "uroloog", keitoffe vent, stelt je direct op je gemak, doet geen onnodige onderzoeken en geeft je een volledige uitleg van alle technieken die er bestaan voor je probleem.... ja het is ook een man maar nen hele coole zoals we dat zeggen.....

----------


## Elisabeth9

ha die DolfijnJorien....Ik lees net alle verhalen.....Fijn dat je vandaag naar de huisarts gegaan bent, goed zo.....dus uitslag op je pols? heb je zalf ervoor.... :Wink: 
ik heb gelukkig nooit uitslag gehad van inlegkruisjes of maandverband....maar sommige vrouwen kunnen er last van hebben...

ehh dus er is niets uitgekomen van de urine, dat is goed...dat kun je dus weer wegstrepen. nu weer verder met het volgende...bekkenbodem trainen...blijft een goed idee...mijn probleem was wel eens dat ik niet goed uitplaste...zitten, plassen, en wegwezen denk ik dan...maar nu probeer ik er beter op te letten...als ik denk dat ik uitgeplast ben kantel ik een beetje mijn bekken door naar voren te leunen/hangen  :Big Grin:  en dan komt er toch nog urine uit...dat verbaasde mij in het begin maar op aanraden van een vrouwelijke arts doe ik dat nu...mischien kun je er iets mee ik zeg het maar eventjes...ik kreeg ook de opmerking dat je moet plassen, en dan plotseling ophouden en dan even later weer verder gaan...doe ik niet zo vaak maar het schijnt dat je dan beter je spieren versterkt...tja het zal wel denk ik dan.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

inwendig onderzoek heb ik de pest aan, maar wat moet dat moet Jorien....ga verder met je zoektocht en geef de moed niet op meissie....succes met bellen voor je bekkenbodem...DOEN... :Stick Out Tongue:  opnieuw proberen...
nog 1 tipje: wat ik òòk geleerd heb als je stil zit...tv kijken of achter de pc wat rammelen...je bilspieren aanspannen, even vasthouden een paar tellen, en dan weer ontspannen...Succes met alles en sterkte ermee!!!

----------


## dotito

@Dorien,

Ben blij voor jou dat je naar de Dr. bent gegaan. Hoop echt dat je snel van u probleem verlost bent.
En wat je zegt dat klopt; die van Tena lady zijn idd betrouwbaar en hypoallergeen, maar wel kostelijk neem die ook altijd.

Groetjes Do

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hoi hoi, 

Hier weer een nieuwe update.
@ elisabeth, ja ik heb uitslag op me pols. Maar dat heb ik al een hele tijd, toen ik begon met medicijnen slikken tegen misselijkheid. Maar goed ik heb nu idd een zalfje!


Maar goed. 
Ik had dus maandag de fysio gemailt. En gisteren belde mijn moeder nog even naar de huisarts, en zei mijn moeder al van waarom moet ze nou alweeeeeer naar de fysio toe. en heeft ze uitgelegt aan de assistent dat ik al zo vaak bij de fysio ben geweest en al bij de mesendieck therapie voor die bekkenbodem te trainen. Dus de assistent zei ook al van ja vind ik ook heel raar. Dus heeft ze overlegt met de huisarts. Ook had mijn moeder aan de assistent verteld dat ik buikpijn heb. Maar goed mijn moeder moest aan het einde van de ochtend bellen. Dat heeft ze gedaan. Blijkt nu dat de huisarts het toch beter vind dat ik naar de gynaecoloog moet, maar wel als ik dat zelf ook wil. Dus eerst dacht ik van nee moet maar niet. Maar goed toch besloten om te gaan. Dus vandaag de doktersassistent gebeld en die sturen een verwijs brief naar de gynaecoloog en dan krijg ik een brief thuis wanneer ik heen moet. Maar ik ehbb wel gezegd dat ik een vrouwelijke dokter wil, want anders kom ik niet!

Maar goed ik ben dus nu al veschikkelijk zenuwachig voor dat onderzoek, maar ook gewoon va wat zaler gebeuren wat komt er uit etc etc. 

We zullen dus moeten afwachten op de bief en dan het onderzoek afwachten. Verder heb ik wel een beetje op google gekeken van hoe en wat maar goed ik denk dat we het maar moeten afwachten.

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## christel1

Jorien, neem jij soms Efexor ?

----------


## Sefi

Is het gekomen nadat je toen gevallen bent?
Je had toen toch last van je bekken gekregen?
Als je bekken scheef staat dan kunnen je onderste rugwervels ook verschuiven en die zijn weer van invloed op je blaas en darmen enzo. Je kan daardoor inderdaad ongewild urine gaan verliezen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dolfijnjorien: Wat fijn dat je moeder eens vertelde wat "zij" er van vond tegen de assistente van de dokter enz......goed zo....nu even wachten wanneer je naar de vrouwelijke Gynaecoloog mag gaan...slim aangepakt...het blijft spannend allemaal, maar op deze manier hoop je er achter te komen hoe dit ontstaan is! en wat er aan gedaan kan worden...Sterkte. :Embarrassment:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hoi hoi, 

christel, nee dat slik ik niet. Op het moment slik ik helemaal niets. Had eerst wat gekregen tegen misselijk heid enzo. Maar goed 

Sefi, Eum nou het is vorig jaar ongeveer begonnen. Maar idd wel na die val van de fiets. Die val heeft volgens mij et een en ander na gelaten :Frown:  Maar idd ik had ook altijd gekantelde bekken. Maar volgens mij staan ze aardig recht. Kweet niet loop niet meer bij de fysio, maar ben nu wel bij een shiatsu therapie en dat werkt stukken beter dan de fysio!!

Elisabeth, Ja nouja of ik het zo goed vond van mijn moeder is punt 2 haha, was der eerst niet zo blij mee. Maar heb idd wel gezegt dat ik alleen een vrouwelijke arts wil, want anders ga ik niet! Maar ach eerst nog maar wachten op de oproep. Maar goed komt vast allemaal wel goed :Big Grin: 

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## christel1

@Jorien, mijn dochter heeft een heel jonge mannelijke gyneacoloog en die voelt zich daar wel erg op haar gemak hoor, ik heb al mannelijke en vrouwelijke gehad en ben van beiden tevreden, voor te toucheren vind ik persoonlijk een man wel beter omdat die langere vingers hebben en dat is minder pijnlijk dan, voor zover je het pijnlijk kan noemen...

----------


## dolfijnjorien

hoi hoi, 

ja nouja normaal maak ik me daar ook neit zo druk om, maar het ziekenhuis waar ik heen ga daarva heb ik gehoord dat die man heel oud is en nogal bot :EEK!:  dus dan heb ik liever die vrouw daar. Maar goed we zulle et wel zien denk dat et nog wel een dikke maand duurt ofzo voordat ik der terecht kan, maar we zullen het zien laat het dan zowiezo wel weten! :Big Grin: 

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## christel1

Oei, dat is niet leuk, oud gaat nog maar bot dat vind ik persoonlijk erger. Bij mijn eerste bevalling die uitgedraaid is op een keizersnede was mijn normale gyneacoloog juist op vakantie, was ik blij dat het diensthoofd een oudere gyneacoloog mij kwam vertellen dat hij een keizersnede ging doen omdat hij me niet meer wou laten afzien.... de tweede keer was het terug van hetzelfde mijn gyneacoloog terug op verlof (ik weet het altijd uit te kiezen hé) en toen had ik een jonge gyneacoloog die mij echt pijn heeft gedaan (slecht genaaid), dan had ik toch liever die oude gyneacoloog gehad die misschien al misschien al iigggg bevallingen had gedaan....

----------


## sietske763

christel, in die tijd moest je ook nog een week in zh blijven, bij jullie ook?

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, bij mij, nu 23 jaar geleden moest je nog 10 dagen in het ziekenhuis blijven na een keizersnede, nu verkorten ze het allemaal maar die 10 dagen had ik wel nodig om op mijn positieven te komen, het is toch een zware operatie, ze snijden al je buikspieren door.... heb daarna ook kraamkoorts gehad, ook geen lachtertje....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dolfijnjorien: Oud hoeft niet erg te zijn, vaak hebben ze wel veel ervaring, maar mensen die kortaf of bot zijn dat haat ik, je voelt je toch afhankelijk soms van ze....
jongere artsen hebben soms weer nieuwe technieken geleerd, dat kàn een voordeel zijn, en soms is er altijd wel wat...gewoon gèèn zak aan als je naar een arts moet of naar een Gynaecoloog...in dat geval heb ik ook liever een vrouw, je moet het treffen met iemand, want alle vrouwen zijn niet even aardig, ik heb wel eens een bits meegemaakt, maar enfin duimen dat je een vriendelijk mens voor je hebt oke?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Keizersnede meiden?  :Frown:  jeetje wat een toestanden in die tijd hè? ja geen kleinigheid Christel èn Sietske..ik kan er niet over mee praten maar ik zie en hoor veel verhalen en documentaire's...brrrrrrrrrr  :Wink: 

Succes Jorrien, en een fijn weekend...we dwalen wat af.... :Big Grin: 
Liefs Elisa...

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Heyy, 

He bah moet der ook niet aan denken aan een keizer snee! Haha gelukkig heb ik die ervaring ook nog niet :Big Grin:  Wil ik graag ook nog zo houden:d

nou heb vandaag een brief gekregen van het ziekenhuis al lekker snel he:S moet vrijdag 18 februari heen, wel bij een vrouw gelukkig :Big Grin:  me buurvrouw heeft haar ook gehad en die zei dat ze wel aardig is, we zullen zien. Hopelijk komt der dan wel wat uit!

maar goed we zulle zien :Wink: 

liefs,

----------


## christel1

@Jorien, 
Toch goed dat je bij die vrouw mag gaan en dan nog redelijk snel ook. 
Bah, na 12 uur weëen (ik kreeg geen epidurale omdat het een vroeggeboorte was) en een halve cm ontsluiting ben je blij dat ze je komen zeggen dat je een keizersnede krijgt hoor... ik had genoeg afgezien.... bij mijn tweede was ik panisch en heb ik direct gezegd toen ik in het ziekenhuis kwam "ik moet een epidurale".... maar moest eerst nog onder de RX om te zien of mijn bekken breed genoeg was voor een normale geboorte, na de RX heb ik direct mijn epidurale gekregen hoor een lekker een boekje liggen lezen tot het tijd was om te gaan persen, natuurlijk zijn er ook mensen tegen een epidurale omdat je dan zogezegd het gevoel niet hebt gehad van de pijn van een natuurlijke bevalling, maar ik zeg dan altijd, een tand uithalen doen ze ook niet meer zonder verdoving, we leven niet meer in de middeleeuwen..... en aangezien het in de familie zit van grote baby's te krijgen (tussen de 3,5 kg en 5,1kg) is een epidurale zeker aan te raden.... mijn dochter woog 3,520 kg en was 3 weken te vroeg, als je dan weet dat ze de laatste weken nog gemiddeld 250 gr bijkomen per week, reken het gewicht dan maar eens uit....

----------


## Oki07

In NL wordt heel moeilijk gedaan over een ruggeprik. Als je aangeeft dat je dat wilt (van te voren) dan moet je nog hopen dat je niet in het weekend bevalt, want dat is er geen anesthesist aanwezig en kan niemand je de prik geven. Het idee dat een natuurlijke bevalling beter zou zijn, vind ik kul. We leven idd nier meer in de Middeleeuwen.
Een vriendin heeft tot twee keer toe 15 uur met weeën gelegen om vervolgens over te gaan op een keizersnede.

----------


## christel1

Oki, hoe kan het nu dat je in het weekend geen epidurale kan krijgen omdat er geen anesthesist aanwezig is ? En wat doen ze dan als er een auto-ongeval gebeurd en er dringend moet geopereerd worden ? Een anesthesist oproepen of zo ? Dat lijkt me niet normaal eigenlijk..... Ik ben op paaszaterdag bevallen van mijn zoon, ik kon kiezen tussen een epidurale of volledige narcose maar ik durfde niet meer met epidurale omdat ik al zo lang had afgezien, nu heb ik daar wel spijt van.... bij mijn dochter was het op een dinsdag en ik heb na een uurtje in het ziekenhuis mijn epidurale gekregen, vond dat al lang genoeg.... maar ik heb wel de indruk dat ze er in NL moeilijker over doen dan in België en eerlijk ik zou iedereen aanraden om een epidurale te vragen, als er dan iets fout loopt bij de bevalling kunnen ze direct ingrijpen en is je baby binnen de 5 minuten geboren, dus veel minder risico voor kind en moeder.... en ik ben bevallen in mijn streekziekenhuis in D'monde, de gyneacoloog was er, de anesthesist was er en de pediater was er, allemaal in het OK want mijn zoon was 6 weken te vroeg geboren, ze hadden zijn geboortegewicht geschat op 1900 gr maar 't was toch, 2,520 gr.... dus 't was nen dikken voor die leeftijd, heeft maar 1 dag op ICU gelegen, de dag erna lag hij al op midcare en na 4 dagen lag hij al in een gewoon bedje en 't was een heel schoon ventje al zeg ik het zelf.... ma 't is nog een schoon ventje zelle

----------


## christel1

En op de spoedafdeling staat er altijd een OK klaar voor als ze dringend moeten ingrijpen en ze geen tijd meer hebben om je naar het operatiekwartier te brengen....

----------


## Oki07

Precies weet ik het ook niet, maar bevallingen met ruggeprik gebeuren bijna niet. Een vriendin van mij uit Denemarken heeft hier geïnformeerd en heeft vervolgens besloten in Denemarken te beallen, omdat daar duidelijk werd afgesproken dat ze een ruggeprik zou krijgen en niet dat gel*l over misschien en mits en tenzij.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jorien,
Fijn zeg dat je zo snel terecht kan  :Smile:  Hopelijk is die vrouwelijke gynaecoloog aardig en krijg je te horen wat er is en gedaan kan worden!
Alvast heel veel sterkte!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey hoi, 

Ja vind ik ook wel fijn! Ben ook blij als ik er geweest ben........... Denk toch wel beetje zenuwachtig maar ach wat moet dat moet he.

Ben ook heel benieuwd wat er uit komt. Als er iets uit komt. 

Liefs,

----------


## Elisabeth9

Okio07: ja ik heb òòk gehoord èn begrepen via de tv dat ze erggggggggggg zuinig zijn in Nederland met dat soort prikken/injectie's etc....belachelijk gewoon vindt ik dat, waarom moet iedere vrouw zo lijden? ja sommigen willen niet anders, maar vreemd vindt ik het wel...als we naar de tandarts gaan dan zijn we dolblij als we verdoofd worden nietwaar? en daar zeurt men niet over....hmmm vreemd allemaal....nee dan is Belgie vèèl beter.... :Big Grin:  pffffffffffffffff

----------


## christel1

In NL heb ik de indruk wordt er veel meer met vroedvrouwen gewerkt dan hier in België, hier is het normaal dat een gyneacoloog de zwangerschap volgt en ook de bevalling doet. Daarom wordt er hier ook makkelijker gesproken over een epidurale verdoving omdat je dit bespreekt met je gyneacoloog. De mijne wist op voorhand al dat ik een ruggeprik wilde (mijn zus had bij haar eerste een heel zware bevalling gehad) en had me dat dan ook aangeraden en ik luister altijd braaf naar mijn oudere zus lol. In de oude tijd, dan spreek ik van mijn moeders tijd gaven ze de vrouwen lachgas om de pijn wat te verdoezelen.... En in België zijn er ook zoveel thuisbevallingen niet dat in NL, dokters nemen gewoon dit risico niet. Soms wordt er wel wat overdreven in prenataal onderzoek, zoals puncties (vruchtwater-vlokkentest), dat vind ik er persoonlijk nu ook wel een beetje over, maar 3 echo's vind ik volkomen normaal om te zien of het kindje zich goed ontwikkelt, vlokkentest of vruchtwaterpunctie enkel als er erfelijke ziektes in de familie zitten of de moeder ouder is dan 35 en dan weet ik nog niet of ik het over mijn hart zou gekregen hebben om mijn baby te laten weghalen maar daar beslist iedereen zelf over natuurlijk.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dolfijn dorien: fijn dat je een vrouwelijke arts krijgt....zenuwen hebben we altijd met onderzoeken...dat mag toch ook....je gaat niet voor je lol....ik was het vergeten te zeggen gisteren tegen je door de vermoeidheid, dan dringt niet alles door in mijn hersenen.... :Stick Out Tongue:  sterkte.....lieve groeten......

Christel: het aantal kinderen dat in Nederland dood gaat is hoger dan in omringende landen, dus dat kan beduidend "BETER" ze zorgen niet voldoende voor zwangere vrouwen hier, dat klinkt in Belgie stukker beter....Hulde.....

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hoi hoi, 

Had nog even een vraag he,, zou het ook veel uitmaken als je ongesteld bent en je moet naar de gyneacoloog toe??

Liefs,

----------


## christel1

Als het voor een uitstrijkje is dan kan je beter wachten tot na je maandstonden, maar jij had een ander probleem dus denk ik niet dat het veel uitmaakt.... anders effe je pil doorslikken tot na het gyneacoloog bezoekje

----------


## dolfijnjorien

hoi hoi, 

O okej is goed dan maakt het denk ik ook niet uit. Haha maar de pil slik ik niet hoor! Heb gehoord dat je daar een paar kilo van aan kan komen, en ik ben al als de dood als er al 1 kilo aan zit.. Ben heel erg bezig met me gewicht, vooral om afte vallen maar dat lukt niet, maar mag ook weer niet te veel afvallen want dan gaat mijn hulpverlener weer zeuren :Frown:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dolfijnjorien: tegenwoordig hoef je helemaal niet aan te komen van de pil....dat is tegenwoordig allemaal veel beter voor elkaar, er zijn meer soorten....èn als dat zo is dan kan een voruw een andere pil vragen....

wat je menstruatie betreft...voor ene uitstrijkje kun je het beter uitstellen zoals Christel zegt of doorslikken als men een pil slikt! en bij twijfel zou ik dat vragen aan de assistente van je huisarts òf in het ziekenhuis waar je na toe gaat...
succes met afvallen....soms wil het niet en dan moet jij je eigen afvragen of je het wel op de juiste manier doet....maar sommige mensen ( zoals ik  :Big Grin: ) willen wel afvallen maar als ik nerveus ben om iets, of mij zorgen maak dan snaai ik links en rechts wat ik lekker vindt....dàn ben ik een kliko die alles lust... :Stick Out Tongue:  eehhhh niet altijd leuk....fijne avond, hou ja haaks...Liefsssssssss

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hoi hoi, 

Ja nouja ik hoor dat wel elke keer enzo dat je er dik van word :Wink:  En magg nog echtttttt wel 7 kilo af :Big Grin:  Vind mezelf vee te dik... Weeg op et moment 57 kilo dus mag nogwel wat af :Big Grin:  Maar ggoed, ik kijk wel mmisschien ben ik diedag ook wl helemaal niet ongesteld :Big Grin:  datik zooo zenuwachtig ben dat ik et gewoon niet word :Big Grin: 

Liefs,

----------


## Oki07

Ik vraag me af hoe klein je bent dat je met 57 kilo nog wilt afvallen?? Volgens mij ben je slank zat, maar zie je dat zelf niet. Is zonde hoor. Ik dacht vroeger dat ik heel dik was. 58 kilo bij 1,64, maar als ik nu de foto's terugzie, mocht ik er best wezen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dolfijnjorien: Zeg Meissie....op jou leeftijd is iedereen bezig met zijn lijn.....als je de tv aanzet en de clips bekijkt en de lady's die zingen dan zijn het soms slanke vrouwen en in de modebladen magere meiden die een blaadje sla mogen eten....ècht gelukkig wordt je daar niet van.  :Big Grin:  wees jezelf.....eet normaal...beetje snoepen mag best, maar als je trek hebt kun je beter een boterham eten...koester je eigen lichaam je bent maar èèn maal jong.... bijna alle vrouwen praten/klagen/jammeren hihi  :Stick Out Tongue:  hun hele leven over lijnen, het zit tussen onze oren...als we niet gleukkig zijn of er zijn problemen dan pakt de ene persoon de drankfles en de ander snaait uit de koelkast of eet andere ongezonde lekkere dingen....we doen het ons zelf aan, en daarna gaan we met z'n allen weer lijnen, dat blijft een proces van vallen en opstaan, en iedereen weet dat òòk.....wees blij met je mooie koppie, een klein beetje afvallen kan iedereen wel, maar wees voorzichtig en overdrijf niet....fijne dag verder en maak je niet teveel zorgen om alles....
Liefs en een knuffel van mij Elisa.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Vandaag moest ik omm14.10 bij de gyneacoloog zijn, dus ik kom daar en werempel ze liep wel een uur uit!!! Maar goed zat bij de gyn onderzoek viel reuze mee, alleen een echo gehad meer niet! Was gelukkig allemaal goed, geen een of andere verzakking! Alleen mijn bekkenbodem spieren waren verschikkelijk slap. En ook staan mijn bekken WEL gekanteld en niet zoals de huisarts beweerde dat dat niet kon op mijn leeftijd! Dus moest ook nog een röntgenfoto van mijn rug en bekken laten maken om te kijken of daar toevallig toch geen scheurtje in zit en urine in moeten laten leveren. Over 2 week hoor ik daar de uitslag van, verder moet ik naar een bekkenbodem fysio toe, en over 3 maanden weer naar de gyn toe..... heb van 14.00 tot 16.00 uur in het ziekenhuis gezeten Belachelijk!! Maar goed zijn nu ietsjjes wijzer

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dolfijnjorien: Fantastisch dat je dit onderzoek achter de rug hebt, je kunt weer opgelucht ademhalen....mooi meid...èn nadien naar de Hema was òòk een goed idee, enz eer smakelijk, dat had je verdiend na alle zenuwen en het lange wachten...fijne dag meissie...je je blijft nog even druk met alles maar fijn dat er niets ernstigs is....Top  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Liefsssssss

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Haha ja daar bij de hema zitten was heerlijkkk :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
ja idd ben der wel blij mee dat der niks uit kwam, maar van de andere kant ook wel balen want snap niet waarom mijn bekken dan nog steeds scheef-gekanteld staan. Maar goed eerst de fysio enzo allemaal maar afwachten zullen het zien. De tijd zal het leren

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jorien,
Fijn dat je geen verzakkingen of cystes ofzo hebt en dat je het onderzoek gehad hebt  :Smile: 
Hopelijk geven de röntgenfoto's van rug en bekken meer duidelijkheid en helpt de fysio voor het sterker maken van je bekkenbodem spieren!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

hooiii, 

nou afgelopen vrijdag moest ik weer voor controle naar de gynaecoloog toe,, enne twas allemaal goed :Big Grin:  en hoefde niet meer terug te komen :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Die arts vond het wel jammer dat mijn fysio stop gezet was maar goed,, daar doen we niks aan...... Hopelijk kan ik in november er weer heen!

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey Jorien,

Goed nieuws meid, proficiat ermee!!!  :Big Grin:  fijne dag verder, pffffffffffffffffff weer een kopzorg minder toch? pluk de dag meissie....jippie  :Stick Out Tongue:  hadoe Liefs Elisa

----------

